# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron



## Veho (Oct 23, 2014)

Trailer oop: 

​ 


Get hype. 




Spoiler: But nevar forget


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 23, 2014)

Spoiler



did i see magneto's kids, quicksilver and scarlet witch
and
hulkbuster iron man


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 23, 2014)

I am 100% not hyped. 

It looks like the first movie, villian taunts the team. Hulk seems to get thrown off on his own somewhere again, team fighting amongst themselfs again (thor/tony), an army of metal robot guys instead of chatari, Hulk fights the big one again. It mostly bothers me that there is a clip showing a bunch of metal robot guys who presumably attack the avengers. Am i alone in just wanting 1 bad guy? maybe 2-3 henchman but not a frigging army of guys again, anyone else feel that way?


----------



## anon3536 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ryupower said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes, they have been confirmed for ages


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2014)

So this is how The Blacklist plays out? I did not see that one coming.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 23, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> It mostly bothers me that there is a clip showing a bunch of metal robot guys who presumably attack the avengers. Am i alone in just wanting 1 bad guy? maybe 2-3 henchman but not a frigging army of guys again, anyone else feel that way?


 

That's sort of like getting mad at Star Wars for having Storm Troopers instead of just Darth Vader.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 23, 2014)

For ensemble casts like this, having one bad guy is boring. It works in other movies where it's just like Iron Man vs Whiplash but here you want to see all their powers shine differently.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 23, 2014)

ultron looks terrible. why give him humanlike eyes? why does he need jawmovement when speaking?


----------



## Terenigma (Oct 23, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For ensemble casts like this, having one bad guy is boring. It works in other movies where it's just like Iron Man vs Whiplash but here you want to see all their powers shine differently.


 


I understand this but i just fear it will be too much like the first Avengers film. I can just see this playing out the same way but with a much less interesting enemy, Loki was cool and he had a deal struck which explained the army he had. I somehow doubt we're going to get a decent reason for why there are hundreds of robots fighting this time and i just know they are going to make two ridiculously overpowered characters (Quicksilver and Scarlett witch) look useless even tho either of them could probably end whatever problem the film has in 10mins.

Hell, If at any point of the movie quicksilver is an enemy and he gets beaten, im just going to call bullshit. He could dismantle ironman's suit, wrap hulk and thor in a cocoon of duct tape and attach strings to captain america and make him dance like a puppet before black widow can load her trusty glock. That leaves hawkeye and his trusty bow and i admit, i dont know much about him. Could he nail an arrow into quicksilver? Who knows! But it'll probably happen in this movie.


[Edit] Yes im saying all this based on a trailer. Maybe the movie will prove all my negativity wrong!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 23, 2014)

i might have missed something in the last few decades of marvel lore, but since when has quicksilver become so op? i thought he barely scratched speed of sound (at least for most of his life) or something?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 23, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> I understand this but i just fear it will be too much like the first Avengers film. I can just see this playing out the same way but with a much less interesting enemy, Loki was cool and he had a deal struck which explained the army he had. *I somehow doubt we're going to get a decent reason for why there are hundreds of robots fighting this time* and i just know they are going to make two ridiculously overpowered characters (Quicksilver and Scarlett witch) look useless even tho either of them could probably end whatever problem the film has in 10mins.


 
...That's a pretty huge assumption based on two minutes of teaser trailer footage. Besides, it seems pretty clear (if not outright stated) that Tony Stark made them along with Ultron and that Ultron takes control of them over the course of the film.

Also, calling Ultron less interesting than Loki? In the year of our lord 2014 AD? Git gud, scrub.



Terenigma said:


> Hell, If at any point of the movie quicksilver is an enemy and he gets beaten, im just going to call bullshit. He could dismantle ironman's suit, wrap hulk and thor in a cocoon of duct tape and attach strings to captain america and make him dance like a puppet before black widow can load her trusty glock. That leaves hawkeye and his trusty bow and i admit, i dont know much about him. Could he nail an arrow into quicksilver? Who knows! But it'll probably happen in this movie.





Clydefrosch said:


> i might have missed something in the last few decades of marvel lore, but since when has quicksilver become so op? i thought he barely scratched speed of sound (at least for most of his life) or something?


 

He isn't. It was only in Days of Future Past where they juiced him up on speed force. At most, in the comics, he can top out at 200 mph; fast, but not _that_ fast.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> In the year of our lord 2014 AD?



Is that an unusual case of RAS syndrome?

Anyway on the army of people in a fight thing I hope such logic takes off after I turn evil(er) and announce that I have taken over the world. One hard bastard still gets stopped by one hard bullet after all.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 23, 2014)

Andy Serkis better be playing  Ulysses Klaw. Black Panther is long overdue.


----------



## Tiffani (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, there's no doubt that superspeed is OP, but they never give it it's just due for a few reasons.
You can't have it be only positives. In order to be able to move at such high speeds, the person would also have to consume an inordinate amount of fuel. Sometimes they'll play this off as the superspeedster eating a lot, but that wouldn't supply enough calories. I would imagine the most efficient way to get the fuel into your body would be through a tube hooked directly into your body, ala Bane and his venom. Even then, fuel consumption would have to be highly regulated in a way that doesn't really lend itself to fun adventures.
You also have the problem of high speeds creating major issues with collisions. If Quicksilver were to punch Thor, would his (Quicksilver's) bones be strong enough to withstand the forces? 
Of course, they could always just explain this stuff away as comic book science, but that would also apply to why Quicksilver (or another superspeed person) can be easily thwarted by things he shouldn't be beaten by.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Better trailer


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 4, 2015)

Hype and all that jazz. Yeah.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 6, 2015)

Personally super heroe movies have never interested me (well except kickass and orgazmo) and this won't change it


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)

Seen it. 

More like _Avengers: Age of "Eh, Could Have Been Worse"_


----------



## Originality (May 3, 2015)

Went in with zero hype.
Left feeling good.
Was a fun enough movie, even if it didn't have all that much impact.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2015)

I have to say, as fun as the movie was, I walked out not feeling any kind of excitement like I got from the first movie. I think this is in large part because the first Avengers movie closed out Phase 1 and went out with a bang. On the other hand, Age of Ultron is just kind of the halfway point to our Thanos Avengers film. As well, Ultron was a self made villain. He didn't rise from some great wrongdoing in his life, nor did he come from another world to wreak havoc. I mean, yay they tie in stuff that will be important in the Avengers movie we're actually waiting for, but at the same time, this came with so little sense of awe. Hell, a lot of it felt like they were trying to emphasize both how essential Hawkeye is for the team, and yet how useless he also is. It almost seems ironic how hard they tried to make him seem important when they later just made jokes out of him once more.

The movie had good action and was otherwise what you've come to expect from a Marvel movie, but it really felt like they were mostly using the movie as an excuse to squeeze in as much character development as they could for the members of the team they have no intention of making a(nother) movie for prior to the big two part Avengers movie still somewhat far off on the horizon.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)

The action was decent enough and the dialogue was okay, but the plot was all over the place trying to include and introduce as many elements of the Marvel universe as possible. The whole thing felt like a few episodes of Agents Of SHIELD, but more rushed. The movie was just preparing the ground for the next movies, and I feel like they wasted a potentially good villain because they didn't have the time to develop him properly, because they were spending the time developing everything else instead.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> The action was decent enough and the dialogue was okay, but the plot was all over the place trying to include and introduce as many elements of the Marvel universe as possible. The whole thing felt like a few episodes of Agents Of SHIELD, but more rushed. The movie was just preparing the ground for the next movies, and I feel like they wasted a potentially good villain _*because they didn't have the time to develop him properly*_, because they were spending the time developing everything else instead.


 
Or perhaps because they were forced to remove one hour from the original cut.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Or perhaps because they were forced to remove one hour from the original cut.


Potayto potato. For whatever reason, they didn't have/leave enough time in the movie to explore a promising villain, because there were too many other things to introduce. 

On the other hand I liked what they did with Hawkeye, how they addressed the elephant in the room of what a guy with a bow and five arrows is doing in a team of superhumans and demigods. They didn't really explain it, but they didn't just pretend it wasn't odd.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> Potayto potato. For whatever reason, they didn't have/leave enough time in the movie to explore a promising villain, because there were too many other things to introduce.
> 
> On the other hand I liked what they did with Hawkeye, how they addressed the elephant in the room of what a guy with a bow and five arrows is doing in a team of superhumans and demigods. They didn't really explain it, but they didn't just pretend it wasn't odd.


 
They also set us up quite nicely for a Black Widow origin story

So am I the only one who thought it was odd that Nick Fury had access to a helicarrier even though it was made clear in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. that he stepped down and is no longer affiliated with S.H.I.E.L.D. anymore?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> Potayto potato.


What does that mean?
Sorry, I may be lacking sleep but I couldn't really make it out.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

Terenigma said:


> I am 100% not hyped.
> 
> It looks like the first movie, villian taunts the team. Hulk seems to get thrown off on his own somewhere again, team fighting amongst themselfs again (thor/tony), an army of metal robot guys instead of chatari, Hulk fights the big one again. It mostly bothers me that there is a clip showing a bunch of metal robot guys who presumably attack the avengers. Am i alone in just wanting 1 bad guy? maybe 2-3 henchman but not a frigging army of guys again, anyone else feel that way?


 
Ironically, you technically got everything you wanted (if you haven't seen the movie yet I won't spoil it, but I could talk about why the robots just "one entity" if you want)


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> What does that mean?
> Sorry, I may be lacking sleep but I couldn't really make it out.


"Potato" has two pronunciations, one that sounds like "po-tay-toe" and one that sounds like "po-ta-toe". People say "potato/potato" each with the separate pronunciation to denote that two things may sound different but are really just the same thing.

Veho used potayto basically to denote the other pronunciation since that's otherwise hard to say with the correct meaning via text.


----------



## Ra1d (May 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> Potayto potato. For whatever reason, they didn't have/leave enough time in the movie to explore a promising villain, because there were too many other things to introduce.
> 
> On the other hand I liked what they did with Hawkeye, how they addressed the elephant in the room of what a guy with a bow and five arrows is doing in a team of superhumans and demigods. They didn't really explain it, but they didn't just pretend it wasn't odd.


 

Why does everyone only talk about Hawkeye when the same thing pretty much goes to Black Widow and Captain America ? I mean Captain America is technically injected with some crap that gives him super powers, but he's nowhere as strong as the other powerhouses, and would die to a bullet/knife stab.



sarkwalvein said:


> Or perhaps because they were forced to remove one hour from the original cut.


 
Do you know if they plan on releasing the additional hour of footage on DVD ?


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> What does that mean?
> Sorry, I may be lacking sleep but I couldn't really make it out.


It's a phrase that means saying the same thing in two different ways.


----------



## endoverend (May 3, 2015)

Ugh. Marvel pls stop


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 3, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> "Potato" has two pronunciations, one that sounds like "po-tay-toe" and one that sounds like "po-ta-toe". People say "potato/potato" each with the separate pronunciation to denote that two things may sound different but are really just the same thing.





Veho said:


> It's a phrase that means saying the same thing in two different ways.


 
Oh, ok... I didn't really know. So never is too late to learn something new. Thanks for your answer.



Ra1d said:


> Do you know if they plan on releasing the additional hour of footage on DVD ?


I don't know, but I hope they do.
They also took a big chunk away from the first Avengers, including a complete subplot where New York was kind of presented through the eyes of waitress Beth so you could attach to it before it all went to hell, they never put the complete DCut version into DVD anyway.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)

Ra1d said:


> Why does everyone only talk about Hawkeye when the same thing pretty much goes to Black Widow and Captain America ? I mean Captain America is technically injected with some crap that gives him super powers, but he's nowhere as strong as the other powerhouses, and would die to a bullet/knife stab.


I think Black Widow will be addressed in Civil War. 

Captain America in the movie seems to be on par with Thor (apart for the flying). Thor has lightning powers but he doesn't use them for some reason. Number of lightning bolts summoned by Thor in both Avenger movies? 2. Why? Srsly. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> So am I the only one who thought it was odd that Nick Fury had access to a helicarrier even though it was made clear in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. that he stepped down and is no longer affiliated with S.H.I.E.L.D. anymore?


But he still has enough connections and influence, he's still in charge, or enough in charge to convince a few people in key places to help out in a crisis such as this one. And maybe they'll cover how he got his hands on a helicarrier in an episode of Agents of SHIELD. Where is the second Avengers film placed in relation to the show? Captain America: Winter Soldier happens in the middle of season one.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> I think Black Widow will be addressed in Civil War.
> 
> Captain America in the movie seems to be on par with Thor (apart for the flying). Thor has lightning powers but he doesn't use them for some reason. Number of lightning bolts summoned by Thor in both Avenger movies? 2. Why? Srsly.
> 
> ...


 
Are you caught up with the show? Last Tuesday's episode led straight into Age of Ultron. I was actually kind of disappointed that Coulson didn't end up at the new Avengers base because of that (yeah, I know they think he's dead and all that, but still)


Spoiler: Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. spoiler!



Skye's mom is scolding Reyna for sending Skye into a Hydra base to save Lincoln (the electric dude) based on one of her visions, and while she's doing that, Reyna has violent convulsions and has a vision about Loki's scepter and horrible "metal men"


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2015)

Did the TV end up any good? By most accounts it started less than stellar and did not get much better, I then blocked it out around the final push of series 1.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Did the TV end up any good? By most accounts it started less than stellar and did not get much better, I then blocked it out around the final push of series 1.


 
Are we talking about Agents of SHIELD? Yeah, I thought it was amazing in the first season and into the second, but it started to drag after that. It's looking like it's picking back up though, so that's good (I think the reason it dipped downhill is because they were trying to find a way to tie it into Guardians of the Galaxy, and there's really no way you can do that in a TV show of a completely different genre)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 9, 2015)

I enjoyed it.
More than the first Avengers even. Highlights being the Hulkbuster fight, Vision and the Black Panther nods.
Colour me hyped for the upcoming Civil War film.

So in terms of good MCU films, I'd place it here in the rankings
Iron Man > Captain America: Winter Soldier > Guardians of the Galaxy > The Avengers 2 > The Avengers


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazing movie. Great acting and great storyline. Loved that it had humor as well. I was at the world premiere in Norway, and even at midnight I enjoyed the movie. 10/10


----------

